# My Sister's Baby was Stillborn



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't even know she was pregnant . . . I can't believe no one told me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She lives in Newfoundland and I'm in Ontario, but I mean, a phone call would have been appreaciated. She had a baby girl a few days ago, her name was Carrie. The funeral is tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so heartbroken. This was her second child to be born stillborn. She also has a 10 yr old son but her ex bf is married now and never lets him see him. This is just such an aweful day. :scared:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, Kee, I'm so sorry to hear that.

RIP Carrie.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

omg, i'm am so sorry for the loss. my prayers go out to your and your family.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

I just wish I could be there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so angry with my family for not letting me know sooner. If I hadn't called my mom to ask her how she makes a certain recipe, God knows when I would have been told!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry ....... it's hard to be so far from home esp. during times like these:icon_cry:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2006)

oh Kee, I'm sorry to hear this, our thoughts are with you


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe your sister was just too heartbroken to tell you about it. Sometimes, it's hard for people to talk about things like that.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, girls. Anna, she didn't just not tell me about the loss - I didn't even know she was pregnant until I call home to ask for a recipe and hear that my neice is going to be buried tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sooo sorry, Keely!

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry Kee. My thoughts go out to your family.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm sorry that your sister didn't tell you Kee, she must have had her reasons. Maybe because this isn't the first time it happened she's keeping it really quiet. Try not to feel too hurt until you can find out why.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 15, 2006)

Kee, I am so sorry this happened to your sister.:icon_sad: My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 15, 2006)

Aww, that is such a tragedy. I am so sorry for your family. :scared:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 15, 2006)

My husband and I send our most heartfelt condolences to you and your family during this most difficult time, Kee. We've been there.


----------



## Liz (Mar 15, 2006)

oh no! i'm so soryy that happened!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going to apologize in advance I've I'm in a bad mood guys . . . this is just tearing me up! I want to be with my Sissy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 15, 2006)

i am so sorry to hear that! my prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Kee. :scared: I think your sister kept quiet until she was sure she was going to carry full-term. I know a few people that were prone to miscarry not to tell anyone anything until they were sure it was going to work. I guess it just saves the headache &amp; heartache to tell people you're pregnant, then you're not. Too emotional of a roller coaster. I'm sure if she knew things were going to be alright that she would have told you. She probably just knew you'd be upset and wanted to spare your feelings. Feel better hun... xoxox


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 15, 2006)

I totally understand. My sister's baby was a still born too. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Maja (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Kee! I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 15, 2006)

im so sorry to hear that. maybe your sister didnt really want to tell any one since she was scared if something like that would happen again.

i hope that you could be with your sister soon... i wish i could hug you.


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh no.. Kee, i'm so sorry to hear that.. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 15, 2006)

What???!!! This is just not to be believed....It's ...well the whole thing is just f***ed up.

I'm sorry, Kee.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 15, 2006)

Kee - I'm so so sorry to hear that! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Andi (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with ya, Janelle. I know a woman who has had 5 miscarriages (!), her husband and her just kept on trying because they wanted a baby so bad. the furthest the pregnancy ever went was 6 months and they were already so excited, thinking it would work out this time but it didnÂ´t.

IÂ´m sorry this happened to your sister, and I hope you call her soon so you guys can talk.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this! How sad! My family's wishes and prayers are with you.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Kee! (hugs)


----------



## pieced (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry about the bad news...


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry kee i agree with janelle maybe she didnt wanna push her luck you know, so so sorry!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

Girls, thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers, it means so much :flowers:

I'm thinking of sending my sister a little care package, a ROAK i guess. I want it to be a surprise, something to brighten her day, but I don't know what to put in it :wassatt:


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 15, 2006)

So sorry Kee! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :scared:


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kee, I'm really sorry this happened. I hope your sis is ok, she must be going through a hell of a time right now. Big hug to you. Try and stay strong, I know its really hard to do right now but just try.

Thinking of you girlie


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh Kee, I am so sorry for you and your sis! (and the rest of the family too). That is just heartbreaking. I have miscarried before, and that was bad enough I can't imagine a stillborn birth :icon_cry: *hugs to you*


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your sister. That's heartbreaking. :icon_sad:


----------



## jessiee (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that :S


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that happened to your sister. It's nice that you want to send her a care package, that would help I'm sure. It's just hard to say what to put in it. Maybe some chocolates or other candy and some movies that she likes? I think the thought counts more than the actual content of the package so whatever you send her will be appreciated. I can't imagine going through a still born when going through a miscarriage was bad enough. That was even so bad that I didn't want to discuss it with anyone for a long time and I didn't really want people to know either so that they wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree. It's the thought + effort that counts. I was the same exact way, for years, Reija.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 16, 2006)

Reija, thanks for the suggestions, I think chocolates and maybe one of her favorite movies would be a great idea. She also likes makeup so maybe I'll add some lipglosses and e/s too.

Now that you mention it, I know the pain of miscarriage too, and I never told my parents or anyone. The first time I just told them the pregnacy was a false alarm, the other times I just didn't tell anyone. So I guess I understand why my sister didnt' tell me.

I can't even imagine going through what she's going through. This is my sister's second and I've seen my cousin go though it as well. It just destroys a part of them. I just wish I could be home to give her a hug and a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am so sorry about your sister's loss. She will surely be in my prayers.:clap


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh dear God! *I am so sorry.* That has got to be one of the most horrific things a family can go through. I will say a little prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry for you. I know what you are experiencing, since this happened to my best friend...be there for her all the time...!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 29, 2006)

I was thinking about this and you the other day...How is your sister? How are you?


----------



## charish (May 12, 2006)

oh that's so awful. so sad. i don't even want to think about that happening to me. i'm so sorry for her and you.


----------



## lally_mari (May 12, 2006)

damn if that was my sister i would be very mad


----------



## MissMissy (May 17, 2006)

oh my. That is really sad. Im sorry. my prayers as well go out to you and your family


----------



## mandy_ (May 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.

Feel better &lt;3


----------

